# Animal Crossing: The Movie (Completed English Fandub!)



## Silhouette (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just over a year of progress, but I am finally done working on my fandub of Animal Crossing: The Movie! It's my first fandub, and I'm still learning the ropes but I'm proud of it nonetheless. You can watch it in 2 parts below!

Here's Part 1:
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v78861668dxT79kAD

And here's Part 2:
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v788629102QzkTsJ7

As fans of Animal Crossing, I would really love to hear your guys' feedback and opinions. Even criticisms only serve to make my next dub better!

Thank you all very much, and enjoy!


----------

